# jdk 1.6.0.20

## andreybond

Доброго времени суток! 

пытаюсь обновить jdk и получаю следующее: 

```

Done.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20 ...

 * PT PaX marking -m

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/appletviewer

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/apt

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/extcheck

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/idlj

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jar

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jarsigner

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/java

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javac

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javadoc

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javah

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javap

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javaws

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jconsole

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jdb

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jhat

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jinfo

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jmap

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jps

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jrunscript

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jsadebugd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstack

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstat

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstatd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/keytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/native2ascii

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/orbd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/pack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/policytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmic

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmid

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmiregistry

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/schemagen

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/serialver

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/servertool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/tnameserv

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/unpack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/wsgen

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/wsimport

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/xjc

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/java

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/java_vm

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/javaws

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/keytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/orbd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/pack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/policytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/rmid

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/rmiregistry

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/servertool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/tnameserv

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/unpack200

 * Creating the Class Data Sharing archives

Error occurred during initialization of VM

Could not reserve enough space for object heap

Could not create the Java virtual machine.

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${S}"/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20:

 * PT PaX marking -m

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/appletviewer

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/apt

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/extcheck

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/idlj

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jar

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jarsigner

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/java

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javac

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javadoc

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javah

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javap

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/javaws

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jconsole

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jdb

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jhat

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jinfo

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jmap

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jps

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jrunscript

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jsadebugd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstack

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstat

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/jstatd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/keytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/native2ascii

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/orbd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/pack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/policytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmic

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmid

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/rmiregistry

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/schemagen

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/serialver

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/servertool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/tnameserv

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/unpack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/wsgen

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/wsimport

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/bin/xjc

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/java

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/java_vm

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/javaws

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/keytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/orbd

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/pack200

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/policytool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/rmid

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/rmiregistry

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/servertool

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/tnameserv

 *      /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/work/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/bin/unpack200

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${S}"/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

может кто подскажет как это обойти? 

JAVA_OPTS="-Xms128m -Xmx128m" emerge dev-java/sun-jdk - не помогло....[/code]

----------

